# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  معقوله الفلفل الابيض يضيق وينظف!

## miss noor

🌹صََِـٍُبََِـٍُـٍُ♡ـٍُـٍُآآحْْ الـٍُخََِـٍُيْْـٍُـٍُ♡ـٍُـٍُرْْ🌹 

اشحالكم بنـْْ♡ـْْات

سممعت واظن انكم تعرفون عن الفلفل الابيض وفوايدة للتضييق 

جربته مرة سخنت حليب وحطيت شكثر فلفل وكانت النتيجه-.-















حررررق حللجي ههههههه بس شربه وحدة فما كنت اتخيل اكمله 

فحبيت اسالكم حد جربه فيكم وكم استمريتو فيه ومتي ينشرب وهل ينحط فيه سوالف ثانيه ابي تجاربكن :/ أنـ♡ـا ريلي اسبوع دوام وابي اجرب الخلطة وابهرررة :Smile:  

اتمني الفايدة تعم الجميييييع وشكرااا

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## ماما سلطان

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=704641

----------


## ماما سلطان

سر الفلفل الابيض للسيدات, الفلفل الابيض وتضيق المهبل, الفلفل الابيض كفاتح للشهية, الفلفل الابيض علاج لنزول الرحم
هناك ثلاث انواع للفلفل :
الفلفل الاخضر:
وهو الذ يقطف من الشجر قبل ان يجف ويتحول للون الاسود
الفلفل الاسود :
وهو بعد قطف الاخضر وتركه منشورا في الشمس حتي يجف
الفلفل الابيض :
هو يؤخذ من الفلفل الاصلي ( الاخضر ) وينقع في الماء وينزع منه القشره الخارجية ويترك يجف فيصبح لونه ابيض كريمي .
فوائد الفلفل الابيض :
تناول حوالي ملء ملعق صغيره من الفلفل الابيض مع الطعام يفتح الشهية وينشط المعده والهضم ويقوي الباءه ويزيل الرشوحات والنزلات الصدريه ويطرد الغازات ويسكن المغص ويزيل الافرازات المعدية وخافض لدرجة الحراره والحمي كما يستخدم خارجيا لعلاج حالات الروماتزم حيث يسحق ثم يضاف الي الفازلين علي هيئة مرهم وتدهن به الاجزاء المصابه وهو افضل مهدئ ضد القئ ولعلاج الاسهالل والقئ الناتج عن التسمم والقئ الناتج عن البرد ومهدئ للالام الاسنان والروماتيزم ومفيد للدوره الشهريه ويشرب مع الحليب في الصباح او مع الاكل وقت الدوره الشهريه ومفعوله ممتاز لتضيق المهبل ومفيد في نزول الارحام .
والفلفل الابيض مفيد للمراه بشكل عام ولازم تاخده علي طول وفي اندونسيا علي وجهه التحديد تكثر منة السيدات لما له من فائده عظيمه تجهله كثير من السيدات .( ماش + فلفل ابيض + زنجبيل ) كله مطحون وبالنسب متساويه علي الريق ملعقة صغيره مع الحليب شاخن ويخلط مع بعض + 7 تمرات . بعد المداومه علي هذه الوصفة ستلاحظين الفرق وصحباتك ايضا. بس قولي السر لحبيباتك فقط .

----------


## ميميه88

فيه خله تشربينها
تخلطين بكميت متساويه كل من 
فلفل ابيض مطحون
ماش مطحون
زنجبيل مطحون
فلفل اسود مطحون

وكل يوم تحطين خاشوقه وحده صغيره فكوب حلييب دافي وتشربينه

هذا والله اعلم ماجربتها

----------


## miss noor

ويينكم حرييم 
معقووله محد يجربهاا!!

----------


## بنت راك 99

غناتي كل هالسوالف خررررررط فاضي

هالمكان اذا انفتح لايمكن يرجع شرات قبل ههههههههههه

----------


## قلوب حلا

هلا الغاليه ، انا كنت متزوجه وعندي عيال الله يحفظهم وعن تجربه اكيده تحطين خاشوقة فلفل ابيض فقلاص حليب دافي ﻻتكثرين خاشوقه صغيره بس .. صح يحرق الحلج بس وااااايد فنانه هالخلطه تخلي المهبل حااار .. بس يبالج ساعتين ثلاث عقب الخلطه تمارسين مش على طول .. وعندج اﻻكل السبايسي الحااار يخلي المهبل حار كلامي عن تجربه .. جربي ودعيلي ههههههه بالتوفيج

----------


## غرووب 22

سيِّدُ الاسْتِغْفار أَنْ يقُول الْعبْدُ : اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي ، لا إِلَه إِلاَّ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَني وأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ، وأَنَا على عهْدِكَ ووعْدِكَ ما اسْتَطَعْتُ ، أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ ما صنَعْتُ ، أَبوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمتِكَ علَيَ ، وأَبُوءُ بذَنْبي فَاغْفِرْ لي ، فَإِنَّهُ لا يغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبِ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ .

----------


## احلى بعفويتي

ماله داعي ها كله 


سوي عمليه وريحي معدج من الفلفل

----------


## قلوب حلا

^^^^

العملية مختلفه عن هالموضوع انا مسويه تضييق للمهبل هالشي مول مايخصه الضيج غير عن حرارة المهبل ! تلقين بنت كم يوم معرسه ضيجه بس مهبلها مش دافي والسبب تمشي حافيه وتاكل اسكريم وقت الدوره اما اللي تشرب اشياء دافيه بعتدال هاي يكون مهبلها حار الفلفل الابيض والزنجبيل يدفوون الرحم مش للتضويق ترى شي فرق يابنات واسموحه ع التوضيح

----------


## سامية22

للرفع

----------


## miss noor

> هلا الغاليه ، انا كنت متزوجه وعندي عيال الله يحفظهم وعن تجربه اكيده تحطين خاشوقة فلفل ابيض فقلاص حليب دافي ﻻتكثرين خاشوقه صغيره بس .. صح يحرق الحلج بس وااااايد فنانه هالخلطه تخلي المهبل حااار .. بس يبالج ساعتين ثلاث عقب الخلطه تمارسين مش على طول .. وعندج اﻻكل السبايسي الحااار يخلي المهبل حار كلامي عن تجربه .. جربي ودعيلي ههههههه بالتوفيج


تسلمييين حبيبتي بجربها ان شاء الله

----------


## miss noor

> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=704641


مشكووورة

----------


## miss noor

> سر الفلفل الابيض للسيدات, الفلفل الابيض وتضيق المهبل, الفلفل الابيض كفاتح للشهية, الفلفل الابيض علاج لنزول الرحم
> هناك ثلاث انواع للفلفل :
> الفلفل الاخضر:
> وهو الذ يقطف من الشجر قبل ان يجف ويتحول للون الاسود
> الفلفل الاسود :
> وهو بعد قطف الاخضر وتركه منشورا في الشمس حتي يجف
> الفلفل الابيض :
> هو يؤخذ من الفلفل الاصلي ( الاخضر ) وينقع في الماء وينزع منه القشره الخارجية ويترك يجف فيصبح لونه ابيض كريمي .
> فوائد الفلفل الابيض :
> ...


مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## ميميه88

انا لمن سالت الدكتوره تقول ماشي للتضييق غير العمليه هو يمكن له نتايج مادري بس يمكن بسيطه
وماعرف يمكن مثل ماتعني الاخت قلوب حلى مع انه ماعرف يعني الفرق ولكن جربي

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

ماعتقد لني اكل بهارات بكثرة 

شوفب الشي الوحيد الب فعلا جربته الرياضه 
خصوصا الاسكوات ونط الحبل وتمارين الحديد 
تشد ام الي ماينشد هههههه

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

هالمكان عباره عن عضلات المهبل شوفي تمارين المنطقة هاي وفوقها المعدة اتشد عزيزتب وبفووة فبه تمرين بسمونه المقص لللمعده وتمرين نط الحبل والاسكوات جربي وتعالي خبريني

----------


## Scarlet Fever

اللي اعرفه انه نحط فلفل اسود مع الحبه الحمرا لانه ينظف ويشد.. الطريقه هي نحمس الطحين عقب نضيف له شوي سمن بدو ويوم يتماسك نصب الحبه الحمرا ويا الماي مالها .. ترا نكون مودنينها في ماي عشان تلين.. ونضيف الفلفل الاسود واللي تحب ممكن تضيف زنجبيل او جرفه.. انا احط شوي حليب وزعفران وشوي هال

----------

